# Hex Paper Generator



## Eridanis (Nov 10, 2006)

In case no one's seen this...

This page generates pdfs of hex graph paper with any varable you want: number of hexes per inch, paper size, color, line weight, etc.

http://incompetech.com/beta/hexagonalGraphPaper/hex.html

He has lots of other graph paper goodies available here:

http://incompetech.com/beta/plainGraphPaper/

Handy!


----------



## Plane Sailing (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Eridanis, very useful!


----------

